# My current setup



## EricC

Hello everyone,

I have been on a few of the coffee forums for a number of years. Here is my current setup.

I already appear to know a couple of the members here already and have managed to pick up some very useful information during my visits to the site.


----------



## glevum

very nice set up eric, sure ive seen it on HB.


----------



## ronsil

Hi Eric - nice to see you here.

See you don't appear to have the Versalab any more. Mine's still going strong I'm pleased to say.

Didn't you used to roast as well?.

If you hang around I think you will enjoy this Forum. Very friendly, active & open discussions.

Look forward to seeing more of you:good:


----------



## garydyke1

Think youre due an upgrade


----------



## DavidBondy

EricC said:


> Hello everyone,
> 
> I have been on a few of the coffee forums for a number of years. Here is my current setup.
> 
> I already appear to know a couple of the members here already and have managed to pick up some very useful information during my visits to the site.


The machine I most covet! I hate you! When you decide to upgrade, let me know and I'll buy your LM machine from you!

DB


----------



## ronsil

garydyke1 said:


> Think youre due an upgrade


Yup! - new burrs on their way:secret:


----------



## EricC

Thanks glevum, yes, you have seen it on HB. Cheers

All the best

Eric


----------



## EricC

Hi Ron,

Thank you.

If you have a close look to the left of the GS/3 it is sitting there.









Yes i still have the Quest M3, however i haven't actually used it for ages i'm afraid.

That is great news, it certainly seems to have plenty of members.

All the best

Eric


----------



## EricC

Gary,

I know but what to ???


















All the best

Eric


----------



## EricC

Hi David,

Cheers, you're welcome to give it a try if you are ever up this way.

No problem, should i ever decide to sell you will have first dibs.









All the best

Eric


----------



## Charliej

EricC said:


> Gary,
> 
> I know but what to ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Eric


Slayer 1 Grp? Speedster or even an Idrocompresso?. Very very nice set up, but what is the grinder to the right of the picture?


----------



## glevum

looks like a Elektra Nino, a real beast


----------



## glevum

I think there is a member on here who has a Nino paired with a Speedster, cant think of his user name.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

Elektra Nino.


----------



## Gangstarrrrr

glevum said:


> I think there is a member on here who has a Nino paired with a Speedster, cant think of his user name.


Repeat?

......


----------



## EricC

Thanks Charlie,

But for the space i have available the GS/3 is a perfect fit, and as far as i can gather all of the others would be too large. Besides, i think that my wife would kill me.
















Yes, as glevum and Gangstarrrrr have said above it is an Elektra Nino.

All the best

Eric


----------



## garydyke1

EricC said:


> Gary,
> 
> I know but what to ???
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Eric


A lever machine seems to be the fashion, you could offload the GS3 to me , it must be a real burden for you : )


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice try Gary.......


----------



## coffeechap

garydyke1 said:


> A lever machine seems to be the fashion, you could offload the GS3 to me , it must be a real burden for you : )


Why not quite a few gs3 owners have sold them and bought an l1


----------



## Mrboots2u

Have both , I'd get rid of the fridge ,,,,...


----------



## DavidBondy

garydyke1 said:


> A lever machine seems to be the fashion, you could offload the GS3 to me , it must be a real burden for you : )


Hang on Gary! I think I staked my claim for the LM first! DB


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:


> Hang on Gary! I think I staked my claim for the LM first! DB


You're both a long drive from Eric so it's probably easier if I just go and relieve him of his burden as I'm nearer


----------



## EricC

Yes, sorry Gary, David has first dibs.









All the best

Eric


----------



## EricC

Very true Charlie, you must only be about half an hour away.


----------



## Mrboots2u

Nice set up , I'd like to try a shot of one sometime .


----------



## garydyke1

EricC said:


> Yes, sorry Gary, David has first dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Eric


Lol. Its a little out of the price range anyway


----------



## Charliej

EricC said:


> Very true Charlie, you must only be about half an hour away.


Closer to 45 minutes usually depends on time of day and the route taken. When I used to do a lot of work with a PA Hire company in Speke I used to drive an Audi S6 and could make it home in around 20 minutes at 3am lol.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Charliej said:


> Closer to 45 minutes usually depends on time of day and the route taken. When I used to do a lot of work with a PA Hire company in Speke I used to drive an Audi S6 and could make it home in around 20 minutes at 3am lol.


Nee,naw,nee,naw.....would you mind stepping out of the car sir.


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> Closer to 45 minutes usually depends on time of day and the route taken. When I used to do a lot of work with a PA Hire company in Speke I used to drive an Audi S6 and could make it home in around 20 minutes at 3am lol.


But of course, never driving above the speed limit Charlie!

DB


----------



## Charliej

The Systemic Kid said:


> Nee,naw,nee,naw.....would you mind stepping out of the car sir.


Just the occasion to produce my Australian Driving License lol.

David of course I wouldn't ever drive above the speed limit ever.


----------



## EricC

Charliej said:


> Closer to 45 minutes usually depends on time of day and the route taken. When I used to do a lot of work with a PA Hire company in Speke I used to drive an Audi S6 and could make it home in around 20 minutes at 3am lol.


Yes, of course 3am does make a huge difference. We are only about a mile from the end of the M62 so not too far away, of course depending on the time of day as you say.


----------



## EricC

Mrboots2u said:


> Nice set up , I'd like to try a shot of one sometime .


You're welcome to drop by if you are ever in the area.

All the best

Eric


----------



## DavidBondy

Charliej said:


> Just the occasion to produce my Australian Driving License lol.
> 
> David of course I wouldn't ever drive above the speed limit ever.


Funny that! I used to have both Californian and British licenses. It was odd that I always seemed to have the wrong one in my wallet if I ever got stopped! ;-)

DB


----------



## Mrboots2u

EricC said:


> You're welcome to drop by if you are ever in the area.
> 
> All the best
> 
> Eric


That's very kind of you ... One day I might guy that way , I'll let you know . Same offer applies if your ever Lancaster way


----------



## EricC

Mrboots2u said:


> That's very kind of you ... One day I might guy that way , I'll let you know . Same offer applies if your ever Lancaster way


Thank you too, i would love to see what a shot from the Londinium 1 is like.

Cheers


----------



## Mrboots2u

EricC said:


> Thank you too, i would love to see what a shot from the Londinium 1 is like.
> 
> Cheers


No worries ,coffee exchange ! Couple of very good cafés here too worth visiting


----------



## Charliej

DavidBondy said:



> Funny that! I used to have both Californian and British licenses. It was odd that I always seemed to have the wrong one in my wallet if I ever got stopped! ;-)
> 
> DB


The only reason I keep an up to date Australian License is for when I visit my Dad over there, having been an Australian License holder from when I lived there I can't drive on my UK license there, at a random stop checkpoint I could probably get away with it, but if I was involved in an accident would count as an unlicensed driver so just not worth the hassle of not having it, and useful here too on occasion.


----------



## garyashe

Nice machine!


----------



## EricC

garydyke1 said:


> Think youre due an upgrade


Your wish is my command.









After reading the thread on HB several times over the years i decided to take the plunge, order the parts from La Marzocco and fit the brew head pressure gauge a la shot-brewer and Strada MP.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

Now that *is* an upgrade. Look forward to hearing what difference it makes to your shots.


----------



## coffeechap

very nice indeed.....


----------



## EricC

Cheers chaps, you are both most welcome to visit if you are ever in the area.


----------



## coffeechap

dont make offers like that, I am always looking at places around the country to get a fab cup of coffee from.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

EricC said:


> Cheers chaps, you are both most welcome to visit if you are ever in the area.


Would like to take you up on that Eric.


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> dont make offers like that, I am always looking at places around the country to get a fab cup of coffee from.


That rules out Preston then


----------



## coffeechap

always get a fab cup of coffee as well as sublime wit and conversation at yours patrick


----------



## The Systemic Kid

coffeechap said:


> always get a fab cup of coffee as well as sublime wit and conversation at yours patrick


...........


----------



## EricC

Just PM me if you are planning on being in the area. I am in South Liverpool, just about a mile from the end of the M62.


----------



## DavidBondy

EricC said:


> Hi David,
> 
> Cheers, you're welcome to give it a try if you are ever up this way.
> 
> No problem, should i ever decide to sell you will have first dibs.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> All the best
> 
> Eric


Funny! I just came across this ..... and it has come to pass!

DB


----------



## shaunlawler

Very nice! Hopefully get some more things myself soon


----------



## monkey66

Hi Eric, long time no see. I think I am still using the Reg Barber aluminium tamper you sold me 8 years ago.

Perhaps I missed it but what has replaced the GS3?


----------



## coyote

Eric, you did it by yourself? It isnt to hard to do? Do you have some how to video? (Link).

Thanks


----------



## EricC

monkey66 said:


> Hi Eric, long time no see. I think I am still using the Reg Barber aluminium tamper you sold me 8 years ago.
> 
> Perhaps I missed it but what has replaced the GS3?


Hi Monkey,

Pleased to hear that the tamper is still going strong.

No you didn't miss anything as nothing has replaced the GS/3.


----------



## EricC

coyote said:


> Eric, you did it by yourself? It isnt to hard to do? Do you have some how to video? (Link).
> 
> Thanks


Yes, I did the upgrade myself. No it is not hard to do so long as you have the correct tools and a little mechanical knowhow.

There is a complete thread on HB, with step by step instructions.

Here &#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;.

http://www.home-barista.com/espresso-machines/how-to-install-brewhead-pressure-gauge-on-la-marzocco-gs3-mp-t22471.html


----------

